# Bobw Genius Bar



## chevy (Jul 25, 2007)

Dear All,

as you know, our friend Bob Wood, aka Bobw, one of the main if not THE main technical help of our site, passed away. 

As an homage to his work here, I propose that we start this new thread. It should include series of usual questions related to the mac OS and their answers. Anybody who would search for these questions will find the answer here.

chevy


****** Please add your own finding, either by searching the site for bobw answers or by proposing your own. The only thing is to keep that thread for simple questions with short answers ******


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2007)

After recent reboot, cannot click/drag files/folders -- tho mouse will perform action (can drag selection box, etc.) - yet I cannot move files, drag songs to playlist in iTunes, drag selections in Illustrator, etc...



			
				bobw said:
			
		

> Delete the icon cache found in /Library/Caches/ whose name is "com.apple.dock.iconcache"
> 
> Next, delete these files from the Preference folder located here;
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2007)

How do I get the size of my files and folders (equivalent to TreeSize in XP):



			
				bobw said:
			
		

> Download WhatSize.
> 
> It will show all your files and their size.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 30, 2007)

This was found replying to a Blackberry use thread


bobw said:


> Check This.


----------



## pds (Aug 7, 2007)

Chevy - there are soo many - any thread with 2 or 4 replies usually has Bob spot on with the answer to the question.

I like the idea here - A Bob W FAQ so to speak


			
				Someone said:
			
		

> can't eject DVD
> 
> I have a G4 Mac-mini with a DVD read only drive.
> I inadvertently loaded what I assume to be a blank unformatted DVD into the drive.
> ...





			
				BobW said:
			
		

> Navigate to System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras
> 
> In the Menu Extras folder, double click the Eject.menu.
> This will put an eject icon in your Menu Bar. Try that.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 7, 2007)

So why don't we make a real database of some of the common questions people ask, it will make it  easy for both Volonteers and guests.


Someone said:


> Running OS X 10.2.8 on G4 iMac (Desk-Lamp variety)
> 
> After recent reboot, cannot click/drag files/folders -- tho mouse will perform action (can drag selection box, etc.) - yet I cannot move files, drag songs to playlist in iTunes, drag selections in Illustrator, etc...
> 
> ...





bobw said:


> Delete the icon cache found in /Library/Caches/ whose name is "com.apple.dock.iconcache"
> 
> Next, delete these files from the Preference folder located here;
> 
> ...


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2007)

Brilliant. I didn't have the chance to meet and greet him....but I get the idea. What a loss.Thanks all the same Bobw. 
   A Mac lover and friend.


----------



## Kernel Keld (Sep 17, 2009)

I just found this great site after a colleague in work was getting a weird black border on parts of her screen.

A quick 'Google' returned this site as the top result and a topic in which somebody else had experienced the same problem which was answered by Bobw.

It turns out that she had accidentally turned on VoiceOver (which you can do by hitting cmd-f5) but didn't realise as she had her volume all the way down!

On the the topic I noticed the sad news about Bob and decided to sign up to let you guys know that his hard work is still helping people even now.

Original topic: Annoying black border in QS X

RIP Bob


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 27, 2009)

It's been a while so I thought I'd post a private message I received from Bob.

Every post I see of Bob's I'm going to thank from now on.

There wasn't a thing he didn't know and wouldn't stop for nothing to help anybody!


----------

